#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Extended E-R Features in database management system free pdf download

## amitsharma957

*1. Specialization*  	An entity set may include subgroupings of entities that are distinct in  some way from other entities in the set. For instance, a subset of  entities within an entity set may have attributes that are not shared by  all the entities in the entity set. The E-R model provides a means for  representing these distinctive entity groupings.





  Similar Threads: key features of ARIES in database management system free pdf download Extended Relational-Algebra Operations of database management system free notes Role of the Database Administrator in database management system free download pdf Extending Database Capabilities in database management system free pdf download History of Database Systems database management system free pdf download

----------

